

Detailed accounting of a fully outsourced “civic data” project - phillipadsmith
http://makethemworkforyou.com/AboutUs/OurFinances.aspx

======
phillipadsmith
I thought it was fascinating to get a glimpse into the detailed expenses of
this database of public information, where almost 100% of the development,
research, and content was outsourced to oDesk.

